# 1965 GTO exhaust location?



## BEA (Dec 14, 2016)

Where is the correct location for the exhaust pipes? Should they be behind each wheel or straight out the back?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC the "Standard" Exhaust exited at the rear and the Optional Splitters would exit to the side behind the rear wheels


----------

